# what to add to lower ph just a bit



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

ok i do diy co2 and use miracle gro organic as a sub with pool sand cap and i have read that tiger shrimp will breed better around 6 -6.5 and my ph stays around 7. is there something i can add to the sub to help lower it without chemicals


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

wicca27 said:


> ok i do diy co2 and use miracle gro organic as a sub with pool sand cap and i have read that tiger shrimp will breed better around 6 -6.5 and my ph stays around 7. is there something i can add to the sub to help lower it without chemicals


More CO2, get the right amount of CO2. Make sure drop checker if you have one, stays green. This is Co2 indicator. May be you need to add an other unit.


----------



## Red Fern (Apr 29, 2010)

I am new to blue tiger shrimp, but I have hard water @ 7.4 PH. To counter the water obstacle, I am using ADA Aquasoil Amazonia I in conjunction with a black sand substrate (1:1 ratio) Since I only plan to plant on one side of the tank. Amazonia I is said to make water softer and acidic. 

The shrimp tank is cycling atm, so I can't tell you how it will out atm.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

pH is not a stand alone item. 
The minerals in the water control the pH. 

If you control those minerals then you control the pH. 

What is the GH and KH?


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

mrakhnyansky said:


> More CO2, get the right amount of CO2. Make sure drop checker if you have one, stays green. This is Co2 indicator. May be you need to add an other unit.


CO2 related pH changes are not the same as normal pH changes. Essentially they mean nothing.

Because CO2 does not change KH and GH, and thus it does not relate to pH changes the same way it would say if you were to use peat or RO water.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

The key to your question is the KH of your water. If KH (buffering capacity) is high, changing the pH will be more difficult. If the KH is lower, then changing the pH will be easier. Also you should consider not changing your pH. If everything is working well with your current pH, altering the water chemisty may bring more problems than solutions.

Adding CO2 will lower the pH. Though this is not the same as lower pH by softening the water or adding peat, the pH will be lower (more free protons). I don't know what effect this has on shrimp physiology, but lowering pH by adding only CO2 certainly can have profound effects on some animals, like mammals.

Softening the water (adding RO water) will lower the KH and allow organic compounds or CO2 to lower the pH more readily.

Adding peat will soften the water by a small degree (which may be negligible if KH is high) and add tannins to the water. Tannins are organic compounds that acidify the water and will turn the water a tea color. Adding driftwood can have the same effect.

Many aquariums will acidify as they mature, so you may just need to wait.


----------

